# Buffalo Storm 2/4/07



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's a few pics during and after the storm


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

keep safe.. almost 5 feet just north of me since sun.. calling for another 2 feet tongiht.. i feel you in that lake effect it just never ends.. but hey who didnt see it coming with all the warm temps all dec...


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

dayspring how is the dodge to plow with?. looking for a new truck next year between chevy and dodge right now. had three fords all have the same problem bad u joints onthe driver side 2000 2001 2002. Ford just doesn't seem to care had them look at all my service records they say hmm that's weird never saw that before.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

mole;367252 said:


> Ford just doesn't seem to care had them look at all my service records they say hmm that's weird never saw that before.


Has anyone gone to a dealer and heard them say "Yep that is a common problem, we see it a lot".

I think they teach them "Never saw that before", in Auto Dealership 101 along with "We could not find the problem but made a note of it".


----------

